# Lymphoma experience- An insight to the newbies & all...



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the useful information. As you pointed out, you spent $11,000 for 10 months. While some are willing to take out a loan for something like that, others can afford it without any issues, most would be very hard pressed to come up with that kind of money without sacrificing in other important areas. Not an easy choice to make for sure.


----------



## Suzanne Cordes (8 mo ago)

I lost my Fred at 7. He had intermediate lymphoma and it was a roller coaster for sure. We did 3 rounds of oral chemo. He lost 10 pounds in a week. Cost over 10K but he was so worth it. Diagnosed after throwing up and diarrhea January 15, and finally told me it was time May 25th😢 I never thought I could love anything like Fred and the loss still fresh. There will never be another Fred but we do want another puppy after Christmas. He was our first dog and I thought the last. But I think I would like to open my heart up again.❤🐾


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

@Suzanne Cordes I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Fred. When I lost my Chance in June of 2019, I knew my life had changed forever. Honestly, there isn't a day that I don't think about Chance but the thoughts don't bring a flood of tears anymore.
You are right - there will never be another Fred. Do consider bringing another dog into your life. We have 2 goldens now and they bring so much joy and laughter I can't imagine being without them. Life is too short. Go for it.


----------



## Suzanne Cordes (8 mo ago)

Thank you so much. 
our house is empty without him.❤ Thank you for caring enough to reach out. I really don’t think people know he was our love, and not”just a dog “.❤🐾


----------



## Shazlar (8 mo ago)

Suzanne Cordes said:


> Thank you so much.
> our house is empty without him.❤ Thank you for caring enough to reach out. I really don’t think people know he was our love, and not”just a dog “.❤🐾


Just got dreaded phone call to say our beloved Charlie age 4 has Lymphoma. we are in shock as he so full of life. Went off his food on Wednesday ended up in ER Thursday with fluid around heart. So quick. Our other 2 Goldens are 10 and 11 never thought Charlie would leave us first xxx


----------



## Suzanne Cordes (8 mo ago)

Diane, sending you love, strength and prayers. ❤🐾


----------



## Kathy12 (6 mo ago)

raj said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am pretty sure there are many threads out there but I just wanted to post a brief thread for folks who are probably new to lymphoma and what to expect when undergoing treatment for your pet. Sharing my/Kovu’s experience. Please feel free to comment/correct as need be.
> 
> ...


Hi- your post made me cry- I am so sorry for your loss and for sharing your experience. I lost my Kasey on April 5,'22 (almost 12 years old) and not a day goes by when I don't think about her- my heart aches for her- I miss her so much. She had 2 MAST cell tumors removed at age 6, then 8. They were removed with good margins. Then, at 8 she was diagnosed with Lymphoma- geez- I remember the call I got at work and I was hysterical- I was not ready to lose her- thank god we had pet insurance- I lost track of what we spent- tens of thousands (NY is soo expensive)- my husband and I did TONS of research and decided to move forward with a combo of eastern (acupuncture, chinese herbs) and western medicine (chemo- Chlorambucil and prednisone, diet changes)- she tolerated the meds so well- we put together an incredible team of integrative and traditional vets and a vet oncologist and we got her almost 4 more years- with great quality of life- she wa in full remission for 2 years and then, the lymphoma re-occured. I don't regret any of the time and money spent- I would do it all over again in a NY minute! I'd give anything for 1 more day with her- she was euthanized at home surrounded by people who loved her... it gives me a bit of comfort that I was the last thing she heard, smelled, and felt as she fell to sleep.


----------

